# mk4 heated seat not working



## tibbs3 (Jan 30, 2008)

my mk4 jetta driver side heated seat isnt working... anyone no about that?


----------



## throttlemonkey (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: mk4 heated seat not working (tibbs3)*

while i dont have heated seats in my mk4, while i was replacing fuses in mine i noticed the fuse location for what seemed to be the icon for heated seats... been a coupla weeks and beers mind you... mebbe check your fuse panel and see if the thing is fried... just a thought. drivers side of dash with door open. ya never know.


----------



## tibbs3 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: mk4 heated seat not working (throttlemonkey)*

yea dude thats the first thing i checkedd.


----------



## 92VW (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: mk4 heated seat not working (tibbs3)*

swap the switch with the passenger side and see if that works.


----------



## off the grid (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: mk4 heated seat not working (92VW)*

Last month I had both switches replaced under the CPO warranty for very similar problem. 
When I bought the car two years ago it was summer, so I didn't test the seats. The passenger never worked and the driver side only worked on setting 3-5, then at the beginning of this winter it only worked on 5. Switches replaced, now all is good.
I also got a letter from VW at the beginning of winter that in some cars VW has extended the factory warranty due to a problem with the heating element burning out. If the switches don't fix it try the dealer about this extended warranty.


----------

